

Mozilla CEO: Firefox Faced Advertiser Backlash Over "Do Not Track" Feature  - boh
http://www.fastcompany.com/1739058/mozilla-ceo-firefox-faced-advertiser-backlash-for-do-not-track-feature

======
reemrevnivek
I'm unfamiliar with browser design. What parts of this need to be implemented
by the ad networks, and what parts need to be done by the browser? I would
have thought that clearing your cookies goes a long way.

Is it technically possible for a browser to activate a TOR service for a "Do
Not Track" feature?

